# Another killer Iver up for grabs.



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 4, 2020)

Tyler's had this one quite a while, looks like he's ready to let it go.








						Antique 1915 Iver Johnson Mobicycle BICYCLE Vintage Prewar Wood Wheel Bike TOC  | eBay
					

Antique Iver Johnson Mobicycle Wood Wheel Bicycle. This is Great Original Iver Johnson Mobicycle Bicycle. Given the Fenders, Tiller bars, and Wood wheels and lack of Truss braces, it is Teens and suspect 1915.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## John G04 (Aug 4, 2020)

@fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2020)

John G04 said:


> @fordmike65



I saw that this morning and almost passed out. Nice but...$3650


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2020)

What is the deal with the drop stand? Never seen one like that on an Iver.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 4, 2020)

These killer Ivers seem to be coming with killer prices !  It is one great Iver though..........Pete in Fitchburb


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2020)

Handyman said:


> These killer Ivers seem to be coming with killer prices !  It is one great Iver though..........Pete in Fitchburb




Pete, can you tell us anything about the drop stand?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 4, 2020)

catfish said:


> Pete, can you tell us anything about the drop stand?



It holds the bike up..... LoL


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 4, 2020)

The drop stand is original and correct.


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2020)

ivrjhnsn said:


> The drop stand is original and correct.



T

Thanks.  Must be a very early style.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2020)

Super-nice photos, is a member here too.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 5, 2020)

catfish said:


> T
> 
> Thanks.  Must be a very early style.




Hi catfish, yes, as Ivrjhson said, an original part.  I have a guess (and this is just a guess)  that this was an early dropstand that was sold as an add-on accessory before the company added them as a standard feature on many of the bikes in their line.  There is probably a catalog pic of it somewhere out there but here is a page from a 1916 catalog that shows a similar, but not quite the same stand.  They must be quite rare as I've never seen one personally.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Handyman said:


> Hi catfish, yes, as Ivrjhson said, an original part.  I have a guess (and this is just a guess)  that this was an early dropstand that was sold as an add-on accessory before the company added them as a standard feature on many of the bikes in their line.  There is probably a catalog pic of it somewhere out there but here is a page from a 1916 catalog that shows a similar, but not quite the same stand.  They must be quite rare as I've never seen one personally.  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 1241920




Great info! Thanks Pete!


----------



## Buddyroe (Aug 5, 2020)

Geees you guys are fast. I came her to post that 1915 and heck, it's old news on here already!


----------

